
Tech Jobs Aren’t Recovering - mlthoughts2018
https://www.businessinsider.com/tech-jobs-especially-down-outside-tech-hubs-2020-7
======
austincheney
Why should this come as a surprise? The US is losing a third of its GDP this
year.

So many junior software jobs were recently incentivized to be little more than
button pressers reliant upon tools and frameworks to do the job. There is very
little value in that and such value is mostly superficial. Once employers
realize they can get by with fewer developers when those developers aren’t
afraid to write original code those over paid lost developer jobs aren’t
coming back.

